# Int cased opening trim question



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I suggest you buy a sample and see how it looks---I don't care for the look of fluted trim above the door---

A book of trim pictures might help---your library should have one.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I agree with Mike, and I guess I have seen too many rosettes, JMHO. An opening that large would look good like the picture below, you could do the flutes and plinth blocks on the sides with the head over the opening. I would suggest the wider trim in your bottom picture than what you show on the sides at the rosette, the narrow trim would look lost.


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ok......the fluted got nixed by the CO this morning as "too foofy" LOL.

Agree that the skinny stuff might be too small. 

Jim really like the one you posted. Added bonus is the small cove will complement the larger one on the ceiling. 

Do you guys thing 4 inch wide would be too big for an 8' ceiling?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I like what Jim posted as well.

I'll be doing something similar soon but on a more narrow opening...6'.....but similar issue.

One of your issues is 'room rash'. This is the wall damage that takes place as people and things go by. I personally prefer wood over drywall. Even if you have metal corners, the drywall takes a beating (especially with kids). I'll be lining the inside of mine with 1/2" birch and then birch molding. Almost like a picture frame but with less detail. Doing it that way allows us later to add bifold doors if we want.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

forcedreno2012 said:


> Ok......the fluted got nixed by the CO this morning as "too foofy" LOL.
> 
> Agree that the skinny stuff might be too small.
> 
> ...


Is 4 inches of what too wide? The head over the door, the ceiling mold?


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

Dawg...room rash. I love it. Round our house it probably constitutes dog rash, still trying to figure out how a dog bowl can do so much damage. I think they beat them on the walls at night. How is the knee doing? Climbing the walls yet?

Jim - sorry was thinking 4 wide on the sides of the opening and the top or I could go 4 wide on the sides and the frieze at 6. The ceiling crown and base board is 4 inch.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

forcedreno2012 said:


> Dawg...room rash. I love it. Round our house it probably constitutes dog rash, still trying to figure out how a dog bowl can do so much damage. I think they beat them on the walls at night. *How is the knee doing? Climbing the walls yet*?
> 
> Jim - sorry was thinking 4 wide on the sides of the opening and the top or I could go 4 wide on the sides and the frieze at 6. The ceiling crown and base board is 4 inch.


Thanks for asking. Considering the pain I was in prior to the surgery....I'm doing fantastic.

I just might be off all meds after today....at least I'm going to try. Not a big fan of taking pain pills.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

forcedreno2012 said:


> Dawg...room rash. I love it. Round our house it probably constitutes dog rash, still trying to figure out how a dog bowl can do so much damage. I think they beat them on the walls at night. How is the knee doing? Climbing the walls yet?
> 
> Jim - sorry was thinking 4 wide on the sides of the opening and the top or I could go 4 wide on the sides and the frieze at 6. The ceiling crown and base board is 4 inch.


Oh, OK, 4 inches on the side will look good.


----------

